# Fulfillmet Advice



## VSG (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys,
I need some advice. In a couple of months I will be selling my first set of shirts for my fashion brand and print mojo is the company that is going to print them for me. As far as the fulfillment goes,
should I 
1. just let printmojo handle my fulfillment

2. contract an outside fulfillment company so I could add any products that I want
or
3. handle the fulfillment myself?

If anyone could give any suggestions on which choice to make, please let me know.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

We really don't know your company, so it's hard to give suggestions.

What works for one company may not be the best option for the next company.

The best thing to do is weight the benefits and drawbacks of each and come to a decision that best fits _your specific_ company goals. There's no real one answer to this.

Just curious though, why would you do #2 if printmojo can do the fulfillment? You can add just about any product you want though there as well.

#3 would be good if you prefer having full control over everything. If you have time to setup your own website and you want to warehouse the goods, get your own merchant account and have more control over the whole shipping and warehousing product, then doing it all yourself would be the way to go.


----------



## VSG (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I'm heavily leaning to letting printmojo do everything since I'm just starting out. I'll probably wait until I have enough revnue generating and then consider doing # 3. Thanks for the reply.


----------

